# 1967 door trim removal question.



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was needing to remove this upper door trim to fix those small dents. Does anyone have one off and can tell me how to remove it. I don't want to do more damage to it. Thanks


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

RMTZ67 said:


> I was needing to remove this upper door trim to fix those small dents. Does anyone have one off and can tell me how to remove it. I don't want to do more damage to it. Thanks


The trim is screwed to the door. You'll need to roll down the window and look at the rubber / felt piece for small phillip screw heads. Given the age of the car, I have no idea how many you'll have but I am guessing at least 5. The front screws are the most challenging to get to. Good luck

PS - DON'T DO WHAT OTHER TOLD ME TO DO WHICH WAS JUST PULL IT UP. IF IT DOESN'T COME OFF EASILY, THERE IS STILL A SCREW SOMEWHERE ALONG THE TRIM.


----------

